# Touch up paint for post war Lionel Engine



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

I have a 726RR Berkshire that is in really good condition but the paint has chipped away in a few spots. Does anyone know a good paint to use that will match the black paint on these old trains? I don't want to completely strip it and repaint I just want to touch it up if possible.

Thanks


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

I use Krylon Satin Black in spray can for a complete repaint, but have seen the same paint in 1 pint cans, for brushing on at Walmart. Krylon does sell pint cans of different colors, but you may have to hunt down a place to purchase it. I have seen it on the shelf at one of the local Walmart stores near me. The SATIN paint is the closest you will find to match old postwar black shells.

Your 726RR looks really good!!!


----------



## SeaTroller (Feb 2, 2013)

Black Permanent markers will do wonders


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

SeaTroller said:


> Black Permanent markers will do wonders


I second the recommendation.


----------



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks for the tips! Matching the shine is the hard part as I have a few areas like that rear right corner where there is quite a bit of metal showing. I've been known to spray paint into a cup to brush it on but some of these areas are big enough I could probably mask it and spray it real quick. The markers would probably work really well on the edges. 

Thanks so much.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

for small touch ups nail polish works well , and is pretty cheap... if you want it thinner, add a bit of acetone polish remover


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

The Krylon satin black has a surprising amount of sheen to it. Consider flat, or a mix, if you're trying to blend in.

TJ


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

TJ, I gotta disagree about the Satin finish. It may sound silly, but I have five (5) 1615 & one 1625 switchers that I wound up stripping two down because of the prototypical broken marker light issue. I did a repair on both the shells using replacment markers from Olsen's, used JB weld for the fix, and then repainted them with Krylon SATIN black. I can put all five next to each other and they all look the same black to me, as far as the sheen or glossiness. I guess it's all a matter of preference as to what you want it to look like.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Fair enough. Any given loco may have its own level of sheen. I was trying to suggest that it's possible to blend a few squirts of paint in a scrap cup for some custom quick brush touch ups to chipped areas. Always test an inconspicuous spot, if possible.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Okay TJ we agree to disagree.....ROFL!!!!!! From what I can see from his photo of the back corner of the cab, I think he can get away with a good mask job, and just do a few light coats of spray. Of course I would try to sand the edges to feather them in, so the paint will blend. I have done that on a 2034 with similar problem of the cab corners chipped.


----------



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

I think I will try the mask and spray on that spot after a light sanding. The train has a pretty good sheen to it so its possible the satin will match. If it works well I might try and clean up the areas that have some sort of red pigment on the side too. I figure worst case I start with that corner and if its not a good match sand it back down to metal and try the next thing until I get it right. Brushing would be the last resort as its so hard to get rid of the strokes. 

Thanks for all of the help. You guys are awesome.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

LOstSOul, I sent you a private message on touch ups.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Ill second the S harpie for touch ups. The Sheen will fade and it will blend in. If you're going through the trouble to sand tape and spray you mite as well strip the whole thing , its not that much more work . And it'll look perfect when done.


----------



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm only going to do that one corner of the train with the spray so it won't take much time to sand and mask. The rest of the train is in remarkably good condition. I'm planning to try the sharpie on a few other areas. I'm not trying to make it look new. Just make sure no bare metal is showing


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I think it would be a good candidate for Alien Green.:thumbsup:
It is a Lionel, how about Orange and Blue? :smilie_daumenpos

Black.......... is so common and ordinary. :smokin:


----------

